# Small plants?



## HipGnosis (Aug 9, 2017)

I read an article that showed how to 'dress up' butter, cottage cheese, etc. plastic tubs and use them for small planters.
I would like to do this.
But I don't know what to plant in them, or where to get the seeds or plants.
Please advise me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

They sell small inexpensive plants at places like supermarkets, Walmart, Home Depot, Lowes, etc.  I would just get a tiny plant or cactus from one of those places, or maybe a tiny succulent like Aloe Vera.  If they don't last, then you're not out that much money.  I never had a green thumb, so I've lost many plants in my day, but had some survivors that I didn't kill with kindness.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 10, 2017)

If you know someone who likes plants they allways take cuttings and start new plants.

They would be perfectly willing to give you one or two.

It's a good idea to get a plant from someone who has had success with them especially indoor plants.

Light and humidity are important.  Do you have a South or East facing window.  African violets are an inexpensive plant that come in all varieties.  They are usually sold in supermarkets in small pots.  Just bring one home and follow the instructions for watering and fertilizer.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 16, 2017)

Even some herbs can be grown in small planter pots. I think that a larger cottage cheese container (24 oz) would be better than the small size, and a tub from margarine would also work. I have some basil growing in very small containers, you just have to keep the tops snipped back. If you are using the herbs in your cooking, then you will be snipping them back anyway; so you will end up with a nice fluffed-out plant and not a tall scraggly one. 
Most of the plants that you find in the tiny potting containers can be happy living in a decorated butter tub, and if they do outgrow it, then you just need to put them in a coffee can, or some other larger container that you have and want to decorate.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2017)

Whatever you decide to grow in them make sure you put a few holes in the bottom for drainage. Then you could stand it on the plastic cover to protect your table or window sill.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 16, 2017)

I agree with everyone that says some small plant like herbs, etc.  they do sell them everywhere, even Trader Joe's.

My next project is going to be succulents because I live in a hot climate and have had water restrictions plus I travel so watering is a problem.

My daughter who doesn't have a green thumb, hot glued some moss to a pumpkin last Halloween and put some succulents on top of that (I don't know how that even works) but it survived being in her house all last fall and then just being tossed outside on a patio.

Nothing is done to it and yet it lives....that's what I want.

Aloe Vera sounds like a good choice too...at least it's useful and 100% pure which is better than what you can buy.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 16, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> If you know someone who likes plants they allways take cuttings and start new plants.
> 
> They would be perfectly willing to give you one or two.
> 
> ...




Yes about everyone having cuttings.  My neighborhood app has posts about people giving them away for free and there is also a succulent club....I may join that this year.


----------

